# Starter solinoid question



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Blisters... figures by now you'd have calluses.. ;D

Year, Make, Model? OEM starter or after market?


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> Blisters... figures by now you'd have calluses..  ;D



Ha, Ha, Ha! [smiley=1-sillyface.gif]

05 Merc 25hp 2-smoke


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Starter solenoid question*

Solenoid is nothing but a high voltage switch.
Designed to prevent a massive arc from occurring due the amount of current
flowing through it. Low amperage draw activates the sealed
switch which allows high amperage draw to power the starter motor.
Testing can be done without the primary cable connected using a volt ohm meter.
Simply checking for resistance on high amperage side when activated on the low amperage circuit.
In simple terms, when it clicks, the resistance from the primary stud to the starter feed should be zero.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The starter solenoid or starter relay should not cause hard starting when pulling on your....

The solenoid or relay should only cause issues to the electric starter. If one of these components is weak then it will cause the starter to fail to do its job and make you resort to the rope.

I think you have other issues if you have to crank until you got blisters.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> The starter solenoid or starter relay should not cause hard starting when pulling on your....
> 
> The solenoid or relay should only cause issues to the electric starter.  If one of these components is weak then it will cause the starter to fail to do its job and make you resort to the rope.
> 
> I think you have other issues if you have to crank until you got blisters.



I'm not saying that the starter problems had anythng to do with the blister issue or why it won't start. I have MAJOR fuel issues and also starter issues. Just trying to pin point the starter issue without going down the buy a part try it out, buy another try it out.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Starter solenoid question*

Most of my marine starter problems were due to corrosion.
Either at the connections, ground, or in the cables themselves.
My first attempt at solving always involves a volt ohm meter.
Make sure there is no resistance in any of your cables 
and that all terminal connections are clean and tight.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

You can test the solenoid by jumping it. 

And solenoids begin to stick when underpowered. 

With hydraulic suspensions, one deals with bad solenoids on a regular basis.
Usually caused by low voltage cause the switch to arc itself and stick. 
Usually a tap at the solenoid will unstick it.

Every now and then, one will get a solenoid that just doesn't work.
And starts clicking. 

Take the solenoid off and shake it.
If you feel it rattling inside, it's usually bad at least 90% of the time. 

That's usually the easy way to figure out which solenoid is bad instead of testing one by one.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

fwiw the solinoids are pretty cheap


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have instructions on how to test the parts. Albeit for a four stroke but the parts should act the same.

Want a copy?


----------



## james_bingham3 (Oct 22, 2009)

my solenoid went out on my yamaha last week , 90$ for the replacement, went to flush out the motor sun. by jumping the solenoid over with a screwdriver uncle said thats the way they used to due it in the old days . Now i have a bad solenoid and a broken starter. broke the bracket on the starter


----------

